# Tongkat Ali



## goob (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, not to be used in a stictly bodybuilding sense, but would this product give me that reat "sense of wellbeing" feeling that adds a little sparkle to the day?

Pure Tongkat Ali/Longjack 50:1 Root Extract 400mg capsules.

I've seen products that combine this and Trib (like AM rx), and give that nice feeling.  (And perhaps a little extra on workouts..)

Anyone have experience?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, Trib and Tongkat also help with deep sleep.

You have to be careful with brands though, and just because it says 50:1 Tongkat does not mean shit. In the original AMRx we used a 20:1 Tongkat and it worked great, so we decided to try using a 100:1 Tongkat and received complaints, we ended up going back to the 20:1 Tongkat.

We recently put out a Tribulus product and it is now our best seller, we only used a 20% extract but it is high quality Trib in 1,000mg tablets, my point is don't get too caught up in extract percentages and ratios, yes they are important but so is the company that is producing them. A good company like IronMagLabs uses quality ingredients, many of them just get the cheapest they can find to increase profits.


----------



## goob (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, IM labs have a good reputation.  I liked AM rx when i tried it.  Although at the moment i'm overseas and can't get it just now.

The 50:1 part meant very little to me anyway.  I was more interested in the herbs effects. I don't know much about ratio's, does a 100:1 ratio mean that it's a 100% extract?

Am i correct in the asumption that (good quality) tongkat ali will give a noticeable "sense of wellbieng"?


----------



## HaRdWoRkInG (Jun 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, IM labs have a good reputation.  I liked AM rx when i tried it.  Although at the moment i'm overseas and can't get it just now.
> 
> The 50:1 part meant very little to me anyway.  I was more interested in the herbs effects. I don't know much about ratio's, does a 100:1 ratio mean that it's a 100% extract?
> 
> Am i correct in the asumption that (good quality) tongkat ali will give a noticeable "sense of wellbieng"?



I think the ratio's just mean how potent it is. So a 100:1 extract is 4 times as potent as 25:1 extract so theoretically you should see more profound effects, but that doesn't mean you really will.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2007)

HaRdWoRkInG said:


> I think the ratio's just mean how potent it is. So a 100:1 extract is 4 times as potent as 25:1 extract so theoretically you should see more profound effects, *but that doesn't mean you really will.*



exactly on both points.


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 3, 2007)

Prince said:


> exactly on both points.



there may me microfractions of nutrients or bioactive compounds that are taken out in the more "potent" extracts


----------



## Cristy28 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have found some strange inconsistencies regarding LJ100. Source
Naturals sells LJ100 is stores and ovrr the Internet. They list
stearic acid as a filler of their capsules. Ray Sahelian also sells
LJ100, but I haven't seen stearic acid on his material. This needs
clarification because stearic acid is a chemical typically
manufactured from the fat of carcasses of dead (not slaugthered)
animals. Killed street dogs. Pigs that reached a slaughter house dead
on arrival.


----------

